# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Lilium Jet, all-electric VTOL jet, Lilium GmbH, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Lilium GmbH

lilium.com/the-jet

----------


## Airicist

The Lilium Jet – The world's first all-electric VTOL jet

Published on Apr 20, 2017




> The Lilium Jet successfully completed its maiden test flight series in the skies above Bavaria. The 2-seater Eagle prototype executed a range of complex maneuvers, including its signature mid-air transition from hover mode to wing-borne forward flight.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch this all-electric ‘flying car’ take its first test flight in Germany"
Lilium Jet claims its can reduce travel headaches with a network of vertical take-off and landing aircraft

by Andrew J. Hawkins
April 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Lilium Jet flying taxi completes first phase of flight testing

Oct 21, 2019




> Where would you like to fly? Just six months after revealing the all-electric, five-seater Lilium Jet for the first time, we’re flying at speeds in excess of 100 km/h and we’re proud to share our progress with you.

----------


## Airicist

The Lilium Jet in flight

Oct 22, 2019




> Just six months after revealing the all-electric, five-seater Lilium Jet for the first time, we’re flying at speeds in excess of 100 km/h and we’re proud to share our progress with you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drone Taxi: Lilium Soars with $240 Funding Round"

by Jason Reagan
March 26, 2020

----------

